# CCD /Alzheimers



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Unfortunately man's best friend is just like him when it comes to this disease. As the Havanese has been around for a few years now some of us might have to deal with this sad but real part of our dogs lives. We don't like to think about its possibilities but it is good to be aware of it . Dr. Stanley Coren has a sad but helpful article for those who do want to know about it. http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/canine-corner/201009/can-old-dogs-get-alzheimer-s-disease

And for you Nancyf here's a good site about senior dogs. http://www.srdogs.com/Pages/care.fr.html Your avatar is the best on the forum. Love it.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Dave
Great articles on Senior dogs-will be saving both. My Miss Paige will be 11 next April-I have been doing geriatric vet exams on her & Roman for at least 4 years (Rom will be 7). And they both go to the vet every six months. Paige is under the care of a eye dr due to her cataract-she sees him twice a year. Dental once a year on both. 

And as you know I foster older dogs so these articles will be very helpful with things I need to watch out for in my fosters. 
Thanks again for posting the websites.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Miss Paige said:


> Dave
> Great articles on Senior dogs-will be saving both. My Miss Paige will be 11 next April-I have been doing geriatric vet exams on her & Roman for at least 4 years (Rom will be 7). And they both go to the vet every six months. Paige is under the care of a eye dr due to her cataract-she sees him twice a year. Dental once a year on both.
> 
> And as you know I foster older dogs so these articles will be very helpful with things I need to watch out for in my fosters.
> Thanks again for posting the websites.


Pat I hear you there. Nancy was looking for something and it's one topic that I don't have much info on, so I had to look a little. Time is marching on. The Hav Forum is what ,six years or older now. My Molly is seven already. Scary. I knew from day one that hand signals as well as verbal cues are important because many dogs go deaf. But geriatric problems can be taxing on pet and owner. You are very responsible by going twice a year. Many problems can be minimized or eliminated if spotted early. I have to really watch the teeth with Molly. Gwen just had cataract surgery thurs. and was sick friday so I'm nursing her lol. Yeah blindness is no fun . But from one old member to another, lol , I admire you and your foster work immensely. It's one thing to take on a homeless dog and even more of a challenge to take on an aging dog. Mega Hugs to you Pat. :whoo:


----------

